# Auf internetseiten oder Server zugreifen



## Sebi84 (29. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist mit Java auf eine Internetseite zuzugrifen und dort Daten auszulesen oder auch verschiedene Aktionen durchzuführen wenn die Webseite diese bereitstellt. Eben so, als würde ein Benutzer auf der Webseite sein. Ich würde gerne versuchen auf die Webseite meines Routers zuzugreifen und dort einige änderungen per Java Programm vorzunehmen.

Ist das mit Java möglich? Gibt es da eine Fertige Klasse für?


----------



## Dante (29. Aug 2007)

http://www.google.de/search?q=java+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2007)

http://commons.apache.org/httpclient/


----------



## Sebi84 (29. Aug 2007)

mh, muss ich dann diesen Jakarta Http client nutzen? Wie soll ich das verstehen? 
Ich meine man kann ja einfach eine Verbindung aufbauen, aber dann muss ich ja auch irgendwie mit den elemten der Seite arbeiten können.


----------



## tuxedo (30. Aug 2007)

Sebi84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine man kann ja einfach eine Verbindung aufbauen, aber dann muss ich ja auch irgendwie mit den elemten der Seite arbeiten können.



Du könntest auch einfach mal die Forumsuche benutzen. Das Thema hatten wir glaub ich schon in mehrfachen Ausführungen und varianten. 

Wenn du nach der Suche immer noch nicht schlauer bist meld dich einfach nochmal.

- Alex


----------

